# crested gecko white spots



## patch58 (Feb 14, 2013)

hi all,new to the forum my son has a crested gecko and we have just noticed white spot like marks either side of its back end and down the back of its back legs ,anyone got any advice on what it could be,thanks


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

patch58 said:


> hi all,new to the forum my son has a crested gecko and we have just noticed white spot like marks either side of its back end and down the back of its back legs ,anyone got any advice on what it could be,thanks


They're spurs so nothing to worry about : victory:


----------



## patch58 (Feb 14, 2013)

hi chris,thanks for the reply just looked a bit weird thought it was some kind of growth ,do they get these spurs as they mature will they be there for good or just come and go.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

:welcome: the spurs are there for life.
welcome to the forum this is a really good site that will help you if you have any concerns.
i love the crestie's they are a great little lizard. i hope you have heating for your crestie, i know the pet shop says they don't need it, but they come from New Caladonia which is a very warm climate and they love the heat, i have a ceramic set at 28 on a stat, and he spends all day sleeping under his.
enjoy your crestie, put some photo's on the site of your gecko.


----------



## patch58 (Feb 14, 2013)

hi rita,yes we have a heat pad and a thermostat inside, is 28 the ideal temp.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

The heat mat isn't the best source of heat as it doesn't spread the heat throughout the Vivarium, it only creates localised heat. I am a new keeper too and fell into this pet shop myth that room temperature is fine. 

I now have the heat mat on the side of the Viv near the top and also have a ceramic heater as well which is much better at creating a thermal gradient for the crestie. As they don't control their own body temperature having a thermal gradient is very important to let them be comfortable and able to control their body temperature by moving around the Viv to the spot they are most comfortable.

I have the thermostat probe (very important to have a thermostat controlling the heat sources) at the top of the viv and I have 4 digital probes (probably excessive but I would rather give her too much care than not enough) in the Viv, 1 in the top at warm side (28C) 1 at bottom of warm side (21C) 1 at top of cool side (23C) and 1 at bottom of cool side (17C). Temperatues are from during day when heat lamp has been heating Viv for a few hours, I have a timer on to drop the temp by about 8C through the night.

The heater etc can be quite expensive in one payment but if you have a UV light you might see the crestie hanging around under the heat of the lights.

The forum is a great resource! :2thumb: Keep logging on, ask lots of questions! Everyone really friendly! And get some pics posted when you get a chance! : victory:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

:welcome: to the forum.Cresties are a great pet choice awesome little critters.Anything you need to know just ask.

Cheers
Mike.


----------



## patch58 (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks all will do.:notworthy:


----------

